# Help With Birgit Nilsson's Christmas Recordings



## Seattleoperafan (Mar 24, 2013)

She obviously did a holiday record but I can ony find Panis Anglicus, Silent Night and O Holy Night on Youtube. Does anyone know of more. She recorded it at 60 and it was unbelievable considering all the Bruinhildes and Turandots she had done at this point that she was still able to sound so young and in such wonderful control of her intstrument. She sounded 45 instead of 60 to me.


----------



## Seattleoperafan (Mar 24, 2013)

http://www.45cat.com/record/sec5517 I solved my mystery. Only one more Christmas track exists: Gounod's Ave Maria.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Seattleoperafan said:


> http://www.45cat.com/record/sec5517 I solved my mystery. Only one more Christmas track exists: Gounod's Ave Maria.


Thanks for posting it anyway :tiphat:


----------

